# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Bốn điểm đến lý tưởng để 'săn' hình thú dữ

## Meoluoi9x

*Bốn điểm đến này dành cho những du khách có máu phiêu lưu và yêu thiên nhiên hoang dã.*

*1.	Báo đốm ở Brazil*

Báo đốm (jaguar) là loài động vật họ mèo lớn thứ hai trên thế giới, chỉ sau sư tử và hổ, tập trung khá nhiều tại khu vực Trung và Nam Mỹ. 

*Phiêu lưu 'săn' hình báo đốm ở Brazil:*





Để “săn” được những tấm hình ấn tượng về báo đốm, hãy tìm tới Pantanal, vùng đầm lầy lớn nhất thế giới, trải dài trên diện tích 54.000 dặm vuông, rộng hơn cả khu vực Amazon! Tại khu vực này, có tới hơn 5.000 con báo đốm sinh sống. 

Du khách có thể lựa chọn các tour du lịch bằng ca-nô trên sông hoặc đi ô tô qua các đồng cỏ xa-van (dạng sinh thái khô cằn với cát, đá và cây bụi nhỏ) để ngắm loài mèo lớn này và lưu lại những hình ảnh để đời. 


*2.	Hổ và báo ở Ấn Độ
*
Chiêm ngưỡng những chú hổ trong tự nhiên khó hơn nhiều lần so với trong vườn thú do hổ thường nhìn thấy con người trước khi chúng ta kịp nhìn thấy chúng. Tham gia các tour du lịch ở Madhya Pradesh, Ấn Độ, du khách phải dậy từ 5 giờ sáng để “săn” hình.


Tháng 3 là thời điểm hổ thường xuất hiện nhiều nhất và cũng dễ chụp hình hơn. Một bức hình chụp hổ có thể khiến bạn nhanh chóng nổi danh trong làng nhiếp ảnh, điển hình là bức hình gần đây được giải nhất cuộc thi ảnh của chuyên trang National Georgraphic là bức ảnh một chú hổ vẫy vùng trong nước. 



Bức ảnh hổ vừa được giải thưởng.
Cũng tại khu vực này, bạn sẽ dễ dàng hơn khi muốn “săn” hình những chú báo thường (leopard).


*3.	Sư tử ở Botswana*


Điểm đến lý tưởng nhất để chụp ảnh loài động vật được mệnh danh là chúa tể rừng xanh này là đồng bằng Okavango ở Botswana, châu Phi. Ngoài sư tử, bạn cũng có cơ hội ngắm nhiều loài động vật thú vị đặc trưng khác của lục địa đen như hươu cao cổ, ngựa vằn, hà mã…


*4.	Báo sư tử ở Chile*

Báo sư tử là loài thuộc họ mèo lớn thứ 4 trên thế giới. Bắt nguồn từ vùng rừng núi châu Mỹ, báo sư tử được gọi với trên dưới 40 cái tên, quen thuộc nhất vẫn là báo núi. 


Tới công viên quốc gia Torres del Paine nổi tiếng thuộc Chile, du khách có cơ hội tham gia vào các tour “săn” hình báo sư tử từ lúc 3 giờ sáng, vừa thú vị vừa đứng tim vì độ mạo hiểm khi mò mẫm trong rừng lúc trời chưa sáng rõ. 


_Theo xzone_

----------


## hcpro

Xem ai có gan đi chụp nữa ko nhé

----------

